# gigabyte 880 motherboards confusion



## vinayan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi..i am about to buy a motherboard. These are the items that i plan to buy..
Processor: AMD Athlon II x4 635 or 640
GPU:Sapphire HD 5770 1GB DDR5 Vapor-X
Now i am confused in choosing which of these motherboards.

GA-880GMA-UD2H
GA-880GM-UD2H
GA-880GM-USB3
The first and third options seems to be the same..the prices of these three mobos are not much different..i ran a comparison at gigabyte website..see below..
GIGABYTE- I found some useful information and would like to share with you
i couldn't differentiate much and it seems USB3 is the only difference..is USB3 a technology to go for? please help me clear my confusion..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

1. Has USB3 and SATA3
2. Neither
3. Has USB3.

Go for the first option. Its just Rs 300 more than the 2nd option.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

+their layout is bit different.


----------



## vinayan (Feb 12, 2011)

@Ishu Gupta ,Jaskanwar Singh - Thanks guys..i am going for GA-880GMA-UD2H


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## vinayan (Feb 16, 2011)

sadly GA-880GMA-UD2H is not available anywhere..i checked almost all online shops..one shop listed it but when i mailed them they informed that it was not in stock..there is one deal at ebay.in but it costs 7500 ..

Is there other good alternatives for this Gigabyte motherboard(under Rs.5000)? Should i wait until it arrives in stock?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H @ 5.5k at smc.Gigabyte GA 880GA UD3H

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H


----------



## nbaztec (Feb 21, 2011)

He can go for MSI's equivalent E45.


----------



## narendra4u (Feb 24, 2011)

vinayan said:


> sadly GA-880GMA-UD2H is not available anywhere..i checked almost all online shops..one shop listed it but when i mailed them they informed that it was not in stock..there is one deal at ebay.in but it costs 7500 ..
> 
> Is there other good alternatives for this Gigabyte motherboard(under Rs.5000)? Should i wait until it arrives in stock?





go here to buy 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!GIGABYTE GA-880GMA-UD2H AM3 AMD 880G HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

@all
guys is OP going for giga 880gma along with a big gfx card(i mean th card size)?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

baba you mean those sata blockage probs.?

thats why i telling him a GA-880GA-UD3H.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

yup
that was the main reason


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

I called up ITWares and as expected they don't have it. Again, I seriously doubt 880GMA UD2H was here in India in the first place- other than the media sample I got before for evaluation purposes. Dealers/people who are claiming to have one obviously confusing it with 880GM. Its not cool from Gigabyte India's end not selling this board here. Maybe the ebay guy imported the board or maybe some blokes trying to sell 880GM by mistake/deliberately mistaking it for 880GM.

Request to advisors, confirm the availability first. I am not saying to call them, but atleast punch an email. Forums don't become a strong community just by advising whatever is listed on the internet. Most of the online dealers don't make efforts to update their website at all.


----------



## vinayan (Feb 25, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh - GA-880GA-UD3H also not available i believe..i sent a few mails to smc and they listed it as out-of-stock.

@Piyush -  I am going for Sapphire HD 6850..i think it is about 10 inch from what i read in some other thread..

Is MSI 880GMA-E45 good? It is in similar price range and is available at a few online sites..

I am getting impatient....the only thing that remains to be bought now is the motherboard and cabinet..80GM-UD2H(no Sata 6gbps and USB3) is available at Delta Chennai(possible to buy directly)...would it become useless in next two years regarding upgrades?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

Already confirmed the availability of the boards:
880GMA UD2H: NA
880GM UD2H: Available
880GA UD3H: Available limited quantities
890GPA UD3H: NA
890FXA UD5: NA
890FXA UD7: NA


----------



## vinayan (Feb 26, 2011)

@all those who helped me by posting in this thread...i have a chance to buy MSI 880GMA-E45 @5200 Rs today..pls tell me if there are any known problems(like the SATA blockage mentioned by Jaskanwar Singh) with this mobo...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

i'm using this board
no problem of any kind


----------



## narendra4u (Feb 26, 2011)

go here now for ga880gm-ud2h nice board compare to msi g45 
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H

if u wana usb3 then go here
*techshop.in/store/gigabyte-ga880gmusb3-motherboard-buy-online-india-p-5055.html?cPath=320_21_31


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

^^the one with sata ports problem?


----------



## vinayan (Feb 26, 2011)

narendra4u said:


> go here now for ga880gm-ud2h nice board compare to msi g45
> Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H



It does not have SB850 (no SATA 6GBps or USB3)..MSI 880 GMA-E45 has got both and at Rs.5200, it is a nice deal..

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




Piyush said:


> ^^the one with sata ports problem?


Is it possible to overclock AMD Athlon II X4 635 with this board?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

of course
why not
but to a limit(not bcoz of mobo but bcoz of heatsink/cooler)

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

but better go for UD3h instead of UD2h
if not then go for MSI E45


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 28, 2011)

None of the mobo's discussed above are available in Delhi except 880GM UD2H.  Pls suggest some alternatives.


----------

